# "This Is Us" Enneagram Typing



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I have been binge watching the t.v. show "This Is Us" (who else is a fan*?* :welcoming, and wanted to try some Enneagram typing*!*

I have almost finished season 1 (season 2 is set to premiere in the fall*!*), but I don't have guesses for all of the characters yet.

I'll start us off in a subsequent post, with my Enneagram type guesses*!* :encouragement:


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

*Jack Pearson:* (unsure - possible Type 2)

*Rebecca Pearson:* (unsure)

*Randall Pearson:* Type 1 _(possible type 3)_

*Kate Pearson:* Type 6 _(possible type 2)_

*Kevin Pearson:* Type 6w7 _(possible 3w2)_

*Beth Pearson:* (unsure)

*Toby Damon:* Type 7w6

*William Hill:* (unsure)


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

OK. I watched the show some more (Season 2 ftw*!* :biggrin-new, and I want to change some of my guesses.

*Jack Pearson:* _(still don't know - Type 2*?*)
_
*Rebecca Pearson:* Type 4

*Randall Pearson:* Type 1 _(I'm *doubling* down on this guess)
_
*Kate Pearson:* Type 6

*Kevin Pearson:* Type 6w7 _(strong connection to 3w2)_

*Beth Pearson:* Type 8w9(*?*)

*Toby Damon:* Type 7w6

*William Hill:* 9w1


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Jack - 8 SO
Rebecca - 2 
Kate - 9 SP 
Randall - 3w2 SP
Kevin - 4w3 SP
Toby - 7w6 SP
William - 7w6 SX
Beth - 8w9 SX
Olivia - 6 SX


----------



## Julianohoesel (Jul 23, 2020)

Jack: 7 soc 
Rebecca: 4 pres
Kate: 4 soc
Kevin: 3 sex
Randal: 1 pres
Toby: 7 sex (Édipo Complex by Freud)
William: 9 pres
Beth: 6 sex (8 never!)


----------



## speckle (Jul 18, 2017)

*Jack: *8w9
*Rebecca:* 3w2
*Randall: *1w2 or possibly 5w6
*Kevin:* 6w7
*Kate:* 9w8
*Toby: *4w5
*Beth: *2w3


----------



## Enneagramalvi (Aug 20, 2021)

I mainly know about the three siblings and can safely say the following: 

*Jack: 8
Rebecca:* Unsure
*Randall: 1 
Kevin: 9 
Kate:* *4 *


----------

